# Howdy



## chinagrovehb (Feb 16, 2013)

Fresh blood in the water.  Got an L225, in pretty good shape. Someone owned it that liked to weld. Looks like the clutch pedal adjustments are welded fast. Clutch is engaging at the very top of the pedal so it worries me a bit. Any pics of what the clutch pedal assy looks like? Thanks in advance. Been looking at your site a while. I'll post pics of my tractor this evening.

ChinaGroveHillBilly


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sure some of our Kubota owners can help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard! I own a Kubota myself, but it's a hydro. If the adjustments are welded, that sounds like a bit of a problem. Can the welds be cut with a skinny wheeled grinder wheel, or is there also no more adjustment left?


----------

